# Local Flow Speedcraw Bass



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The son and I hit the local flow today and found biting fish. It has been an off and on summer there, but we had plenty of rain, coupled with slightly cooler temps, so we decided to go try them out! Glad we did! We got 13, and some were pretty good fish! I got a four three and a five one on three casts! Adrenalin rush! Most of our fish came on the Carolina rigged Speedcraw, but we did get three on a shaky head, and one on an Ol' Monster worm.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Great work buddy!! Did better than I did....total of 5 in 8 hours. Best maybe went 3.5 pounds. One on the speed craw and the others on the Ol' monster worm. I used to like Berkley's big worms but something about the action of the Zoom just seems to give me a better catch ratio.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like the Ol' Monster too. Friend of mine swears by Berkely's Power worm, he does well with it, but I am confident the Zoom worm catches the bigger fish.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the Berkley if I'm actually just creeping it along on the bottom in the deeper water. Most of the time I am swimming the worm on top of the water or close to it and for that I think the shape of the Zoom worm just works better. One day sight fishing I was dragging the worm past some pretty decent sized fish and they wanted nothing to do with it. After a few tries I started reeling in fast to move to a different spot and the fish turned on instantly and chased it down. After that I added a small pegged bullet weight and swimming them and it's been a fantastic technique for me. Especially if they are hanging out in thick vegetation waiting to ambush. It's a bonus if it's a grass mat and I can stop the worm and it sits on top. Then slowly slither it along like a snake.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The Ol' Monster works for me Texas rigged, with a 3/16 oz bullet weight. It's my bait of choice for deep water laydowns. I also like the zoom U-tail, the eight inch magnum U-tail, and Culprit's 7.5 worm in red shad or Tequila sunrise. All these worms have a longer ribbon tail than the Berkley Power worm.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Good thing you didnt name the 'local flow' because I was gonna drive 9 hours to find it...kidding of course.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Good thing you didnt name the 'local flow' because I was gonna drive 9 hours to find it...kidding of course.


Old High Point City Lake..lol Come on down, will give you the tour!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done! You guys had a good time. My last fishing trip got canceled by my friends wife.


----------

